# DS #3588: Rhythm Heaven (USA)



## T-hug (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4729^^


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 26, 2009)

finally this is out. but you are missing a release. 3590 - Luxpain. its out now.


----------



## SCPChop (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol just read the news of this getting leaked and already found it online. I'll check it out later.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL!

Could it be that one of the people at GDC dump it? Quite ironic.. 

Well, that's only 5,000 people that got the free copy at Iwata's keynote.. easy to find out who it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, this game is amazing, finished the japanese version, and was waiting for the english one to play again


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 26, 2009)

Seems Wario Ware-esque.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh yeah Rhythm Heaven best game of 2008 in japan i really like japanese songs of this game cant wait to play


----------



## mauroh (Mar 26, 2009)

It's not wario-ware esque... it's rhythm based and the "stages" are longer than wario's...
Anyway, it's really fun. If you missed the japanese version be sure to pick this up.


----------



## Icey (Mar 26, 2009)

Been waiting for this. Yes!


----------



## sun vulcan (Mar 26, 2009)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> Oh yeah Rhythm Heaven best game of 2008 in japan i really like japanese songs of this game cant wait to play



The songs were dubbed. I hate the new versions.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 26, 2009)

wow early dump


----------



## Youkai (Mar 26, 2009)

never heard of this game before XD but well watching some vids made it look .... interesting ... 

but reading the songs are dubed gives it a very hugh down 

than as well i believe ppl like me that would preffer japanese songs over english/whatever songs are rare 
i have enough friends that would never get a game like this with songs in japanese (sadly) 
only because they are all like "japanese sounds like "sching schang schong" or whatever" so the companys are still more or less forced to dub those songs sadly ...

i am rather happy that they at least started with japanese intros here in germany (with naruto) after several ppl complained ... i belive this could help getting more original intros and maybe even later undubbed music games XD


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

Effin' sweet! I surely wasn't expecting to see it this early.


----------



## martin88 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice, I loved the one on GBA.

I'll enjoy this.


----------



## Popin (Mar 26, 2009)

sun vulcan said:
			
		

> manaphy4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved the Japanese version, though it would have been nice to know what I was suppose to do instead of figuring out on my own. But if the songs are different then I don't know if I want to play it....How different is it from the Japanese version?


----------



## Kitomaru (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh sweet, I can finally stop playing the Japanese version and finally understand 
what they are saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thankies Update


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 26, 2009)

ooh yay!
was waiting for this so i could do the review
awesome possumm


----------



## Truliche (Mar 26, 2009)

Are there any differences, content-wise, in this game compared to Rhythm Tengoku Gold besides the dubbed songs?


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Mar 26, 2009)

howd the english voices turn out?? 

would try myself..by alas. my ds has failed me, and im patiently waiting to get a DSi


----------



## concealed identi (Mar 26, 2009)

This is possibly the best game on the DS.


And lol @ the Japanerds let down by dubbed songs before they've even heard them.


----------



## Beware (Mar 26, 2009)

mauroh said:
			
		

> It's not wario-ware esque... it's rhythm based and the "stages" are longer than wario's...
> Anyway, it's really fun. If you missed the japanese version be sure to pick this up.



That's fantastically ignorant considering it was the same developer who created WarioWare that created this and it was intentionally meant to be a WarioWare-esque rhythm game.

I was just saying how I would be willing to bet this game would be dumped within the hour.  I haven't played Gold (I was waiting for this release), but the GBA game was freaking phenomenal.


----------



## h8uthemost (Mar 27, 2009)

Finally! I've been waiting for this since the Jap release. It's finally going to be nice to play a Rhythm Tengoku game in English.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Mar 27, 2009)

Truliche said:
			
		

> Are there any differences, content-wise, in this game compared to Rhythm Tengoku Gold besides the dubbed songs?



anyone?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 27, 2009)

No differences other than teh unpleasantly dubbed songs so far.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 27, 2009)

so many dang games to play it's driveing me crazy!!


----------



## Serabii (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow an early dump? owell I played the jap version of the game, I love the jap ver and it's import friendly~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





still getting this, I love how they didn't change much in the game all except with some songs with lyrics, that I'm not happy about. Just saw a video from gametrailers the fandom part really sucks.


----------



## Popin (Mar 27, 2009)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> And lol @ the Japanerds let down by dubbed songs before they've even heard them.








I'm still going to play it, I'm just use to the Japanese music for it though.


----------



## concealed identi (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah I don't get it...if you want the Japanese music, just import the Japanese version. It's not like you need any instructions to play the game.

Even if the dubbed music is terrible, at least listen to it before you write it off!


PS- I've been doing work since early in the morning and haven't had any coffee. I am not responsible for anything I post or any offense caused from said posts.


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

The Japanese version was definitely one of my Top 3 of 2008. I hope the songs can be replaced with a patch or something... it's not that I don't think the English dub is good, it's just because I'm used to the Japanese songs and I really like them.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah that game rocks,ive played the jap. one.
but some levels are not really easy


----------



## Perseid (Mar 27, 2009)

The Japanese singers were all Tsunku-signed artists and he's one of the most skilled producers in the industry on either side of the pond, so the dub is naturally going to be weaker and it is. It's not horrible, though. Frog-guy is still funny. I wonder if the original Japanese lyrics are this cheesy though. LOL I bet they are.

Anyway, my main reason for posting: Saves from the Japanese version carry over perfectly fine to this one.


----------



## bombchu (Mar 27, 2009)

Dubbed. The first song (stage 4) kinda ends up not making sense because of the translation and stuff. And the girl sang it so half-heartedly! I think if she tried harder it woulda been pretty good. I know you don't neeeeed instructions to play the game so I could just go back to the Japanese one... but I wanted to know the stories and random stuff it says after each stage! I know it's random. I wanna know! Can't I do the swappy thing, though? Switch out the .sdat?


----------



## anime_junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

Finally. This should be great fun, the first was excellent.

PA PA PA PAUNCH


----------



## freestyler_rmg (Mar 27, 2009)

this is what I don't like most... between originality and alienation...


----------



## Anhmeister (Mar 27, 2009)

If you really can't stand the Music in the US release, just switch out the sdat file. It's not that hard.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 27, 2009)

check this out


----------



## Akotan (Mar 27, 2009)

It's good to see one more good release coming stateside. It doesn't matter how changed it is, dubbed and all, but the series mechanics are there and the proposal is the same. I don't know why people complain so much about dubbed stuff. Just go play the japanese version.

Anyways, let's see if “regular” people actually buy this title.


----------



## Filter (Mar 27, 2009)

I love this game and the Japanese version.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 27, 2009)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> Oh yeah Rhythm Heaven best game of 2008 in japan i really like japanese songs of this game cant wait to play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By "regular", do you mean the English-speaking world that now has "access" to this game in the sense of its mainstream release?  In that case, no, because it's not a bloody FPS where you get to pit ethnic stereotype street gangs against one another.

Anyway, this is a fun, catchy game.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Preorders*

I love this game but I can't imagine something as quirky as this being an instant hit in the US. It'll probably take some time for people to warm up to it.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm...sounds like I'm gonna hafta check this one out.


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

So to undub you:
-Download dslazy
-Unpack (J)
-Copy the one .sdat file
-Unpack (U)
-Paste .sdat
-Delete old .sdat
-Repack (U)
?


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Mar 27, 2009)

It's out already?
This is delicious! Yes, yes!


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 27, 2009)

Ugh, the female singing voices are really bad. So gonna switch the sound files when I get home.

Also, this game is made by the same people who made Wario-Ware, hence the same feeling.


----------



## agony (Mar 27, 2009)

When she sang something something I suppose, there seemed to be a lack of emotion but other than that it's perfect.


----------



## illithid (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone manage to undub this game?


----------



## Anhmeister (Mar 27, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> So to undub you:
> -Download dslazy
> -Unpack (J)
> -Copy the one .sdat file
> ...



That's what I did and it works perfectly.


----------



## moogle87 (Mar 27, 2009)

So the dubbing is decent? Not too annoyingly bad?

I don't think it wouldn't work out for English, we just don't have any cute orientated pop stars.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 27, 2009)

moogle87 said:
			
		

> *So the dubbing is decent? Not too annoyingly bad?*
> 
> I don't think it wouldn't work out for English, we just don't have any cute orientated pop stars.



Other than the singing stage at the 4th, it's pretty decent so far. But still, I'd still undub, since it sounds better, imo.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rhythm Heaven (both GBA and this) is one of the greatest games ever made. Never before has a rhythm game forced me to concentrate in the way that it does. Its like I am in a trance, and one wrong thought might ruin the whole thing. A lot of games make me concentrate, but this one taxes me in ways I have never imagined. Great game, and should be tried by all.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 27, 2009)

sun vulcan said:
			
		

> manaphy4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember that you can undub it


----------



## kesadisan (Mar 27, 2009)

the dubbed music was sucks
undubbing right now...


----------



## gbaelink (Mar 27, 2009)

I like listening japanese songs! must try~


----------



## bombchu (Mar 27, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> bombchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wellp, it sounded half-hearted to me! That and The Dazzles stage. I mean, I think she could sound just as happy as the Japanese version but she forgot to smile while she sang it. Or maybe she was tired that day... Well, I really liked the Frog Hop stage! It felt like they had fun with it!  I don't _hate_ the English version. It's got surprisingly cute/funny sound effects in it! It's just I've heard (and seen) the Japanese versions so much that I end up constantly comparing them... though I will keep the .sdats where they are for the time being! I want to at least run through all the songs to see what's different.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 27, 2009)

does anyone know if the (J) save works?


----------



## Domination (Mar 27, 2009)

Are the dubs really that bad?


----------



## bombchu (Mar 27, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> does anyone know if the (J) save works?
> Yup!
> 
> QUOTE(x.domination @ Mar 27 2009, 01:12 AM) Are the dubs really that bad?


Mm, nope. lol They're alright for some, quite good for others. I think. Like I said, it's hard to judge 'cos I'm just so used to hearing it the other way.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 27, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> Could it be that one of the people at GDC dump it? Quite ironic..
> 
> ...




Yeah it could be one of those people, or someone else


----------



## Rubedo (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm absolutely DISGUSTED with this game's dub.
The voice actors clearly weren't even TRYING to sound presentable.
I hope we get an undub soon.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 27, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> check this out



had to fix video


----------



## h8uthemost (Mar 27, 2009)

Eh, her singing isn't that bad. And it's only for about a minute. Certainly nothing to whine about. The Jap version does sound better though. But I'm going to play through the whole thing once before I undub so I can hear everything in English.

And thanks for letting us know that the J save works bombchu. I wasn't even going to try mine since I was certain it wouldn't work.


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 27, 2009)

My god, March has been amazing. I've played Rhythm Tengoku on the GBA and heard of the DS version getting localized. Gonna try this right now.


----------



## ConJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool, didnt even know this was getting released outside of Japan.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 27, 2009)

i guess it's a very anticipated game but hmmm... the voices do not seem appealing to many, can't blame em becuz transferring a whole game from jap to eng is a tough job esp musically


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank god they didn't ruin the DJ stage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"SCRATCH-O! HEY!"


----------



## nagareboshi (Mar 27, 2009)

this game is absolutely brilliant.
I bought it a while ago when it was released in Japan. It's so fun and quirky, I love the songs


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

Everyone should get this game, it's so amazingly fun. It might just be my favorite DS game ever. I deleted my old Japanese save file so I could go through the whole game again and actually go to the cafe, read the little blurbs after you beat each stage, etc.

GOTY 2009


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 27, 2009)

... And March 2009 is now officially one of the best months for the Nintendo DS ever. T_T What was the space between this dump and the actual release - about 9 days or so?


----------



## jan777 (Mar 27, 2009)

yep after bout a whole year of shitwarez now we get a lot of good titles


----------



## g.crow (Mar 27, 2009)

no time to read the whole thread, but a undub version is out on bc


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 27, 2009)

This is such a great freakin' game. It epitomizes everything I love about Nintendo. When a game constantly makes you break a smile across your face, you know you've struck gold. 

This, by any chance, made by the same folks who made WarioWare Touched?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh.. it's nice to play it being able to read everything, lots of funny texts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the dubbing is better than I expected.. TOGETHER NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				irpacynot said:
			
		

> This, by any chance, made by the same folks who made WarioWare Touched?



Yes it is


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 27, 2009)

aww... the english version of some of the songs kinda suck


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Mar 27, 2009)

They ruined "Bright Rock'n'Roll' T_T


----------



## Magus (Mar 27, 2009)

NaokiKitsuhine  	Posted Today, 07:26 PM
They ruined "Bright Rock'n'Roll' T_T
dawn.wan 	Posted Today, 06:41 PM
aww... the english version of some of the songs kinda suck

this... i know it's kinda stupid but i hate what they did with the monk minigame... it was my favourite one in the japanese version with the "HAI-CHO!" now there is just a lazy guy "oooooonnneeeeee,twwooooooooo" 
also maybe it's just a problem of my flashcard (i hope not) but the game slowdown when switching game on remixes (for example on remix 3 it slowdown everytime it switches to the photography game) i don't remember this happening with the japanese version...


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Mar 27, 2009)

NaokiKitsuhine said:
			
		

> They ruined "Bright Rock'n'Roll' T_T


IMO, they only ruined Doki Doki! Is This Love? and Love's Rung Rung Paradise. I'm loving the dubbed versions of Bright Rock n' Roll and Struck by the Rain.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 27, 2009)

how to fix voices:
unpack both english and japanese roms in ds lazy into different folders
find the soundarc forlder and copy its contents(in j rom)
paste the contents into the english rom's soundarc.
Pack the files.
Done! Enjoy the undubbed english rom.
You're welcome.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm.. I was looking forward to trying this game, what's this about bad voices? Does this game need an undub too? :/


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Mar 27, 2009)

The dub isn't that bad.

...On the other hand, my standards are very low since I've only been playing Suikoden the past few days.

*shivers*


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 27, 2009)

ZeroEXE93 said:
			
		

> The dub isn't that bad.
> 
> ...On the other hand, my standards are very low since I've only been playing Suikoden the past few days.
> 
> *shivers*


Oh God.. Tierkreis VA.. *shudder*


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Mar 27, 2009)

EliteBeatSlowpoke said:
			
		

> NaokiKitsuhine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.

Incidentally, both are sung by the same girl.
I'm also glad they kept the "THANK YOU VERRRRRY MUCH" at the end of Bright Rock n' Roll.

And they didn't change anything in the DJ School one!
SCRATCH-OUT! HEY!


----------



## Magus (Mar 28, 2009)

in case someone else is suffering from slowdown and hiccups problem,download the latest akaio... that will fix it


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 28, 2009)

^ It's Scratch-o. The game says so on the ranking screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And oh my good golly gosh I really do not like all the new voices.

I mean, they even changed the Chinese manju eating one to being voiced by some Australian sounding guy. "One-gao One-gao One-gao One-gao three-gao-gao-GAO!"

And the girl who sung the Idol song sounds like she hasn't slept in days and has no energy...

...Though at least they kept some of my fav voices like the Uraomote and DJ school.

...My high pitched 'punch-kick!' has now become lower. D:


Oh well, there's always undub.


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 28, 2009)

this has got to be the funniest game and the most exciting game I have played this week. Keeps me coming back for more, at least, because I am a singer so Im awesome at rhythm. Wish it had some form of multiplayer tho.


----------



## kesadisan (Mar 28, 2009)

on undubbing i got stupid problem with these Blue Bird game
the sound was crocked up when the commander ask to hold and flick
anyone can fix it?


----------



## dib (Mar 28, 2009)

This is what all the fuss is about?

This game is terrible.  The distinguishing parts of games like Guitar Hero and Elite Beat Agents that makes them _fun_ is a preference of enjoyment in performing a task over the mere mechanical reflexes that this game expects.  On top of which, they don't require perfection down to the milisecond, and certainly not while doing something as inaccurate as this game's preference for a 'flicking' motion.  I could sit here and flick one hundred times with ostensibly the same angle+force, and I expect this game would detect maybe over half of them.

And the best part is the fact that they hold you to a single level until you manage to complete it, which adds redundancy+tedium to the equation.

Wouldn't mind seeing this flop and fail to turn a profit.  Maybe that'll make them come up with something good next time.


----------



## dweller (Mar 28, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> This is what all the fuss is about?
> 
> This game is terrible.  The distinguishing parts of games like Guitar Hero and Elite Beat Agents that makes them _fun_ is a preference of enjoyment in performing a task over the mere mechanical reflexes that this game expects.  On top of which, they don't require perfection down to the milisecond, and certainly not while doing something as inaccurate as this game's preference for a 'flicking' motion.  I could sit here and flick one hundred times with ostensibly the same angle+force, and I expect this game would detect maybe over half of them.
> 
> ...



^^
sounds like yr not skilled enough for this game, 
ah well the rest of us will go on enjoying it.
I find it is the perfection that it requires is what makes it engaging. 
The fact that you must master each stage before going on is a good improve>reward mechanic IMO.


----------



## crook (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't find this game appealing to me. You can make a monkey to do the "tasks" they aks you to do in this joke of a game.


----------



## Raika (Mar 28, 2009)

Hahaha I can't believe I'm actually addicted to this game.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 28, 2009)

dweller said:
			
		

> ...The fact that you must master each stage before going on is a good improve>reward mechanic IMO.


I think it is necessary, that you really master every stage completely, since at the end there is a Remix-stage, in which the games come at you shuffled... 

This game is awesome. Really addictive!


----------



## Jayenkai (Mar 28, 2009)

"Hey now, Here is my song"

*turns off, gets out the better one*


----------



## 4ppleseed (Mar 28, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a video of the actual advert?


+++ If you don't do a perfect and move on, do you ever get a chance to do it again?


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 28, 2009)

The thing I like most about this game is how many of the levels are impossible at first. Eventually something clicks and you "get it". And the moment you score a perfect is unlike any accomplishments I have done in games. I also appreciate there being real rewards for doing well, such as the items that are unlocked via medals. Some levels I will someday have to do better than just slipping by.


----------



## Kirby102 (Mar 28, 2009)

4ppleseed said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> Is there a video of the actual advert?
> 
> ...


Yes, so if you phail to get Perfect 3 times... it'll just fade out and come again some other time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm trying to get superb on my first go... but now with English dubs for some of the songs... it seems that I have to do the tut all over again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ediT: lol yay for 200th post


----------



## LFF (Mar 28, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> This is what all the fuss is about?
> 
> This game is terrible.  The distinguishing parts of games like Guitar Hero and Elite Beat Agents that makes them _fun_ is a preference of enjoyment in performing a task over the mere mechanical reflexes that this game expects.  On top of which, they don't require perfection down to the milisecond, and certainly not while doing something as inaccurate as this game's preference for a 'flicking' motion.  I could sit here and flick one hundred times with ostensibly the same angle+force, and I expect this game would detect maybe over half of them.
> 
> ...



Yeah, sounds like you're just not that good at this. Not everything has to be a Guitar Hero or EBA. Rhythm Tengoku is great to most people because it isn't, I guess.
Also your complaint about the perfection down to the millisecond. So? In what way does it detract from gameplay other than preventing frustration? If you're really hating on the flicking motion, go play the GBA version of Rhythm Tengoku.

And as for holding people to a single level, that's wrong. If you lose three times at a level, you can go to the cafe and skip it.




Anyway, I'm sticking with the Japanese version. I don't particularly like the English dubs, but at least it's come out of Japan now.


----------



## diablow2000 (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome game, but some dubs are reaaaaly horrible. The frog song on the other hand, sounds almost right.


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 28, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> This is what all the fuss is about?
> 
> This game is terrible.  The distinguishing parts of games like Guitar Hero and Elite Beat Agents that makes them _fun_ is a preference of enjoyment in performing a task over the mere mechanical reflexes that this game expects.  On top of which, they don't require perfection down to the milisecond, and certainly not while doing something as inaccurate as this game's preference for a 'flicking' motion.  I could sit here and flick one hundred times with ostensibly the same angle+force, and I expect this game would detect maybe over half of them.
> 
> ...



Damn.  The game is not *that* unforgiving.  I noticed that this game (gold or the US version) is a lot more critical when it comes to timing,  in comparison to it's GBA counterpart, but still, it's not that hard.  The flick, hold, and tap work a lot better than I had ever expected, in fact, the first I had heard that the game was completely controlled via the touch screen, I was sure it was doomed.  But it's actually very accurate, and even so much that they expect you to do well.  I guess your definition of "_fun_" is sucking ass at games but still getting rewarded as if you were some kind of ultra-extreme-game-master-er.  I mean, if you were in a band or orchestra, and you hit the notes incorrectly, or were off rhythm by even a fraction, you would sound like an asshole, kind of like you do did when you made the comment above.

And yes, the English dubs suck, but only because of the complete lack of effort by the voice actors.  I mean, I'm sure they didn't get paid a trillion dollars to do the job, but still, they could have at least tried to have fun with it.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 28, 2009)

Cracking game, one of the shining stars on the DS.  I'd say it's better as a handheld game than GTA:CW.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Mar 28, 2009)

Out of curiousity, is a Japanese sav file compatible with the US version?


----------



## Anhmeister (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, the save is compatible.


----------



## GizmoDuck (Mar 29, 2009)

For some reason, the game is not saving on my G6 Real.  It says "Saving" after I finish a stage, but when I turn the game off and turn it back on later, the file is not there.


----------



## cheekmac (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought I read a post asking about the differences in the songs between the Japanese version and the US version in this thread, but I may be wrong. The songs are the same and the lyrics are really similar. That's part of what made the whole dubbing and localization process difficult I'm sure, trying to stick closely to the spirit of the Japanese game. The dubs aren't as bad as I thought they were going to be, so I can live with them. I think I'd still undub though.

The couple of haters in this thread are certainly welcome to their opinion, but I hope this game does well in the US. I'd personally like to see more of these quirky little games that are different from most. Rhythm Tengoku Gold / Rhythm Heaven has been my favorite game so far released for the DS.

Did the music in the US version seem like it was louder than the music in the Japanese version to anyone else but me? It seemed to me that the sound effect cues were harder to hear in the US version, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## LFF (Mar 29, 2009)

cheekmac said:
			
		

> I thought I read a post asking about the differences in the songs between the Japanese version and the US version in this thread, but I may be wrong. The songs are the same and the lyrics are really similar. That's part of what made the whole dubbing and localization process difficult I'm sure, trying to stick closely to the spirit of the Japanese game. The dubs aren't as bad as I thought they were going to be, so I can live with them. I think I'd still undub though.
> 
> The couple of haters in this thread are certainly welcome to their opinion, but I hope this game does well in the US. I'd personally like to see more of these quirky little games that are different from most. Rhythm Tengoku Gold / Rhythm Heaven has been my favorite game so far released for the DS.
> 
> Did the music in the US version seem like it was louder than the music in the Japanese version to anyone else but me? It seemed to me that the sound effect cues were harder to hear in the US version, but maybe that's just me.


Yeah, I found that too. Rather annoying, in Tengoku Gold, I thought they had handled sounds really well, so well that it was possible to play the game with my eyes closed.

But I can't even hear the sound effects in this version.

PECK YOUR BEAK
PECK YOUR BEAK
STRETCH OUT YOUR NECK


----------



## kevincharles (Mar 29, 2009)

love the game! cant wait for the DSi almost here! NEXT SUNDAYY!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

Can someone explain how the Flow Points work? I see them tallied at the end of performances, but I don't know what they represent exactly or what effect they have on my overall game.

Thanks


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 29, 2009)

cheekmac said:
			
		

> I thought I read a post asking about the differences in the songs between the Japanese version and the US version in this thread, but I may be wrong. The songs are the same and the lyrics are really similar. That's part of what made the whole dubbing and localization process difficult I'm sure, trying to stick closely to the spirit of the Japanese game. The dubs aren't as bad as I thought they were going to be, so I can live with them. I think I'd still undub though.
> 
> The couple of haters in this thread are certainly welcome to their opinion, but I hope this game does well in the US. I'd personally like to see more of these quirky little games that are different from most. Rhythm Tengoku Gold / Rhythm Heaven has been my favorite game so far released for the DS.
> 
> Did the music in the US version seem like it was louder than the music in the Japanese version to anyone else but me? It seemed to me that the sound effect cues were harder to hear in the US version, but maybe that's just me.


I think that the music is louder than the Japanese version too... Am I relly weird?


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 29, 2009)

, its out early can't wait to play.


----------



## Gigen (Mar 29, 2009)

the ping pong level is just impossible... any tips to pass it?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

Gigen said:
			
		

> the ping pong level is just impossible... any tips to pass it?



As you move deeper into the game, many of the minis will seem impossible, but this is one of those games where practice really does make perfect. The difficulty in this game has everything do to with learning and perfecting what's expected of you, rather than overcoming some incredible reflex challenge.

The only tip (aside from practice) I can offer is to watch the touch screen at certain points to make sure you're executing a full flick. Sometimes it's easy to make the gesture without actually inputting it properly on the touch screen.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 29, 2009)

That game in Level 6, Stage 2 where you have to tap in beat is killing me. I'm tapping to the beat while I'm in the pink shade, but I can't tap in beat while in the black shade. How do you tap while the others are doing in the black shade?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 30, 2009)

White is on-beat, black is off-beat.

To switch from white to black listen to the cues, and tap twice quickly along with 'HOR-HOR!'.

And to switch back from black to white, listen to the cue 'Hi-hor-hi-hor-HAI!' and tap along with the last 'hor-HAI!'

Uh, that's probably the best I can explain it for now... This video might help too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsCHAbznFsE

Watch his hand movements and stuff...


----------



## Nurio (Mar 31, 2009)

I need help with the third remix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have currently unlocked every song up to the white and black guys. Then I decided to get a Superb on every previous mini game before I move on. After a little work, I actually have Superb/Perfect on everything BUT Remix 3! *Somehow I just can't get a Superb on Remix 3 and I don't know what I'm doing wrong!*

With the Lizards, I get the male lizard smiling all the time. With the Dazzles, I get flowers with every move. With the photographer, I get clear shots on all the boats. With the farmer, I get all the turnips in the basket and I punch away all the moles.
These are all indications of perfect timing, right? But with all these prefect timings, I still get an "OK" instead of a Superb. What can I be doing wrong?


----------



## theblackwhale (Mar 31, 2009)

I've been having some trouble getting this running on an M3 DS Simply. It's currently using patched 1.18 R4 Firmware and when I run the game the DS freezes with both screens showing gray. I've tried using the ARM7 Fix to no avail. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Apr 1, 2009)

Gigen said:
			
		

> the ping pong level is just impossible... any tips to pass it?


Put some headphones on bro.


----------



## Des_Kaje (Apr 4, 2009)

I just got this one, but somehow I'm unable to un-rar it. WinRAR says I need some kind of .r00 file, which actually is a part of the .rar file. So, I'm a bit confused. Does anyone know what to do with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## blizeH (Apr 28, 2009)

Are there any cheats for this that'll work with the Cyclo DS Evolution please?

Tired of replaying the same crappy levels over and over again


----------



## blizeH (Apr 29, 2009)

Bump, really struggling with this bloody game


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 29, 2009)

Am I the only one that thought the whole game was pretty easy, besides one or two mini games?


----------



## GGC (Jun 8, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> how to fix voices:
> unpack both english and japanese roms in ds lazy into different folders
> find the soundarc forlder and copy its contents(in j rom)
> paste the contents into the english rom's soundarc.
> ...


I did the songs undub but it's not great since training is in English and then the song is in Japanese. I would like to have everything in Japanese.
Can anyone confirm that it would undub the whole game?
Thanks!

edit: okay, I tried and it does work!! Thanks chao1212!!


----------



## anaxs (Jun 9, 2009)

i finished the game a long long time ago

if anyone needs save file then ask me
i have completed every game and got all the medals so u can do watever u want

battle of the bands unlocked and ever mini game ( battle of the bands both first place )

awsome game i got sooo hooked


----------

